# PM



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Dave did you get my pm?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

And mine? 
(sorry to jump on your thread buddy!)

bob


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

No worries mate i'll let you off seeing as you have a world class R32


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

(blushes.....)
Cheers mate!

Bob


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Bueller Bueller????????????????


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

anyone, anyone........? 
Love that film!
Dave is online as we type. Come on Dave reply to our PM's please!!!
:wavey:
bob


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

*DELAY*

Hello Everybody,

This is just a quick message for anybody awaiting responses through PM's and email.

Dave is incredibly busy at the moment moving everything into the new premises and is spending as much time as possible responding to enquiries. He apologises for the delay but is gradually working his way through them all when he gets a moment. Please be patient with us at this time 

If you have an urgent query, please ring the office on 01429838885 or myself on 07807129126.


----------

